# Evening Primrose Oil! (Help for dry skin)



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope it's okay to put this here in the raw section. Even though feeding raw greatly improves fur and skin, some people still have dry skin issues, like myself.

Growing up my family dog had terrible allergies (wish I knew about raw back then!), where he no fur on his tummy, tail, and spots on his back. We were advised by our vet (best vet ever I have to add!) to give him Evening Primrose Oil capsules every day. It worked like a charm. Now having my a dog of my own, coming from hot and humid Mexico, to cold dry Alberta, her skin started to flake.

Not only does it have fantastic results with dry, flaky skin, it has other health benefits as well!
Evening Primrose Oil for Dogs and Cats - Fact Sheet - Denes Natural Pet Care

You can get it inexpensively at your local pharmacy or Costco. I give two to Montana every day, she's soooo soft for having short wiry fur, and her flaky skin is no longer. EPO is also good for humans too!


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

So if I can find the human version, I can give it to my dog? How much does Montana weigh (since I'm guessing there's no "canine weight chart" on the back ) if you can give her two? Chip has terribly flakey skin, and no matter what food he's tried, it's never actually resolved itself (although it did improve some when we switched to TOTW). He's only 11 lbs., though, so I'm wondering if even one would be too much /:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Amazon carries it as well :wink:
Amazon.com: Nature's Bounty Evening Primrose Oil, 500mg, 100 Softgels (Pack of 2): Health & Personal Care

You definitely can give the human version much as a lot give the human version of fish oil capsules


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep, the human version is just fine! Montana is 50lbs, I don't think there is any concern for overdosing with EPO, it's all natural. Try Chip with one capsule a day, and if you see some improvement but not a complete difference after a few weeks, give him one in the morning, and one at night. Just trial and error with it. I'll give Montana 1 a day once spring hits, I give her two during the winter because it's extremely dry here. I have a feeling Chip will only need 1 a day due to his size.

You can either squeeze the oil on his raw food, or put it in some cheese or peanut butter (I use peanut butter). My family dog growing up used to love them and eat them without trying to hide it it anything, lol!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for the tip....we may have to try this for next winter!


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Let me know how it goes, guys!


----------

